
Alien Technology “Might Be a Billion Years Old and Not Made of Matter” - elorant
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2016/03/alien-technology-might-be-a-billion-years-old-and-not-made-of-matter-weekend-feature.html
======
DrScump
On Chrome, I get nothing but whitespace and the usual suspects of share icons;
perhaps it shrouds content when ad blocking is active. (Pageload also hits 10
external metric sites),

------
rumcajz
Sounds like someone have been reading Stanislaw Lem.

